# Surf Fishing Location (fresh nooby questions)



## KingMacDaddy (Feb 22, 2016)

Hey everyone. I've been surfing these forums for a week or so trying to learn a little more about surf fishing. I am a descent fresh water fisherman from AL. I have an adventure planned next month to Fort Pickens campground. We're going to ruff it in a tent. Should be a blast!

I've gotten a bunch of gear ideas from here, pomp rigs, leaders, popping corks, gulp shrimp, pyramid sinkers, the works man. I'll prob just stick w live shrimp or sand fleas once I get down there.

My question now is, is there anything in particular I should be looking for to cast towards? I mean, read a couple things about sand bars, but I think the lingo was flying over my head lol. 

Also, how far should you cast out? Should I walk far out then cast far or what? Any tips are greatly appreciated. Thank!


----------



## Hopin4aboat (Jul 5, 2009)

Go to the sticky at the top of the page reading the surf. There are drawings that will help. Find a rip and park your lines in it.


----------



## Scouticus (Jul 23, 2015)

Welcome aboard! Sounds like you have a fun trip planned. Not sure what your arsenal is like but I normally take 3 rods. I cast one sort of close in, one medium ways out and one as far as I can sling it. This helps me determine where the bite is that day and I can adjust my casting accordingly from there. Sand fleas and fresh peeled shrimp will be your best bet I think. Keep checking the forum like you are and I'm sure you'll hear all you need to know before you head our way.


----------



## KingMacDaddy (Feb 22, 2016)

Thanks Scouticus and Hopin4aboat. I'm all brushed up on cuts, guts, bars and rips now. Appreciate the heads up.

Scouticus, I'll def give that a try. I have 2 808 zebcos w 30lb test on them and an open face also w a 30lb test on there. I have a few smaller setups with 15lb test, but will prob use the big setups for the surf fishing because it looks more like what I need to be using.

I'm kindof curious what the sound/bay side has to offer too since it's even closer to the campsite (walking distance). If I don't have any luck, I might give it a try. But I'm already seeing success at Langdon Beach on these post which makes me all warm and fuzzy inside lol. I'll def be posting my pics if any luck. I wonder if I could catch some bluecrab too. I have a couple pots I got last year for a trip to Seagrove, but I only got 1 stinkin crab haha


----------



## Hopin4aboat (Jul 5, 2009)

The bay has reds specs and flounder to offer that time of year and there are some decent flats to wade close to the campsites as for crabs I would go buy a 5$ dip net and a good flashlight and walk the shore at night dipping crabs. Lots of fun and easy, it's a great family activity.


----------



## KingMacDaddy (Feb 22, 2016)

That sounds fun Hopin4aboat. I'll have to try that too.


----------

